# Drop in sales, due to economy?



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has noticed a drop in sales, due to the recent decline in the economy?

Pixie


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Nope, I still have a wait list for a baby. I've had people drive 7 hrs, one way to pick up a baby.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I haven't notice any decline either.


----------

